# Discuss: College Vegetarian Cooking by: Jill Carle



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

_College Vegetarian Cooking _is a cookbook written by college students, for college students. The authors, Megan and Jill Carle, share their own recipes, tips, and advice with other students who are trying to eat healthy in college. In addition to the full color photos, the book includes a wide variety of recipes that will suit most students' tastes, whether or not they are vegetarian. More importantly, the recipes are designed to fit the unique circumstance of most college students including tight budgets, lack of time, and shared kitchen space-ahhh, college life. The recipes are suitable for vegetarians who consume dairy and eggs, with a narrower selection spread throughout the book for those with stricter regimens. But generally, consumers looking for a nice collection of vegetarian recipes for themselves or their favorite college student will enjoy this book.

Click here to read the full review


----------

